# If you were a really good "artist"...



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

....what would your medium be?

The three basic ones are:
Visual/Graphic Art
Music
Literature/Writing

Choose one and explain why. (Yes, I know film making and some other interdisciplinary ones combine several or more, but choose your base and favorite medium)

I've dabbled in all three. Graphic art came by the easiest, and literature gave me the best chance to express myself in a sentimental way no other medium could.

But both of those are nothing like MUSIC to me (particularly EDM). Music has the ability to move you and communicate in a semiotic way. Trance has made me cry and feel uplifted before. One day, I want to become a DJ and producer so I can share that energy with the crowd. :tongue:

What about you all? Art, music, or writing?


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Visual art, no contest. It's just what I do, and have always been doing. Sure my writing's fine. I could cough up a nice essay in 13 hours before it's due and still get a good grade on it. But I could never write for fun. Forums and such are different. And music... Suffice it to say that I'm musically illiterate.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Visual art. I'm amazing at film making. I'm okay at the other two though.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Writing. I love partaking in writing based roleplaying, so long as I have plenty of muse~ (and my characters usually supply muse, due to how insane they are) xDD. So yeah, just that, I'm terrible at the other two.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Can I pick all of them?!


----------



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

SnowFairy said:


> Can I pick all of them?!


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Tonimiko said:


>


Darn... :tongue: 

I voted for visual art, but they all sound appealing to me.


----------



## Gel E. (Jan 29, 2013)

Music. My relationship with it started when I was 6. My mom forced me to take singing lessons when I was 7 and my uncle taught me how to play the guitar at 11 years old. Now I am writing my own songs just for fun. I'm not a PRO in guitar playing but I'm passionate about it (at least I can play!). I prefer it over singing. I used to be a member of a Church choir in our village. 

https://soundcloud.com/gel710

I'm also into art and writing, but nowadays, music is #1 for me.


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

Writing for me. I've been trying to write fiction since I was a kid. My biggest problem is that I never finish any of my projects and sometimes I never even start something that I have an idea for. Also, I'm not very confident in my writing ability, so insecurity causes me to abandon whatever I'm working on.


----------



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

SpiderMoon said:


> Writing for me. I've been trying to write fiction since I was a kid. *My biggest problem is that I never finish any of my projects* and sometimes I never even start something that I have an idea for. Also, I'm not very confident in my writing ability, so insecurity causes me to abandon whatever I'm working on.


I know that feeling...*COUGH*ENFP*COUGH 
Another one of my problems with writing is that usually when I get a crazy idea and spend hours writing something...I find out that the idea has already been taken by someone else! I once tried writing a story about a guy who wakes up in an alternate version of his world, which really turns out to be an exact replica of his old one, with the same people, only with different personalities. To my dismay, I discovered about _The Truman Show_.


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

Tonimiko said:


> I know that feeling...*COUGH*ENFP*COUGH
> Another one of my problems with writing is that usually when I get a crazy idea and spend hours writing something...I find out that the idea has already been taken by someone else! I once tried writing a story about a guy who wakes up in an alternate version of his world, which really turns out to be an exact replica of his old one, with the same people, only with different personalities. To my dismay, I discovered about _The Truman Show_.


Sometimes I wonder if a truly original thought is even possible. I tend to think someone else at some point in time has thought of the exact same thing I have. I like vampire stories but I often feel I run the risk of copying an idea that has already been written, since there are tons of vampire stories out there. But I don't think it matters much if the idea itself isn't completely original as long as the writer takes an original spin on it; like Christopher Nolan did with his Batman trilogy.


----------



## paperbrain (Jan 4, 2013)

Writing is my strongest suit by far. Theatre, ironically, is my second. And here I am an INTJ. I actually was sad about this for a long time. I wanted to be strong in more math oriented areas. I thought nobody respects writers. Nobody wants to be a writer. Who wants to do that? But I think people tend to be happier and healthier when they accept their strengths and work on them. And so now I work on my writing every day for two or more hours a day and when I'm not working on it I'm thinking about it obsessively. I was sick in bed for two days with the flu a couple weeks back and all I could think about was how I wanted to write this one scene and it was driving me insane that I was too sick to actually write it. When I got well I typed it up. Either that's a good thing or its completely pathetic. I don't know which.


----------



## SnootchieBootchie (Dec 26, 2012)

I couldn't ever do the visual thing. I would say writing would be my best bet, I just see the most possibilities there.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I like writing music/poems but I could never really get into the hang of making my own instrumentals. I've never been secure of my writing abilities either, but I enjoy writing. I'm always envious of how other NFs on this site type so colorful and vividly yet I feel bland and scattered whenever I read my post.

Though I think art is number one for me, because as a kid I use to be fascinated with drawing cartoons and comics. I use to take video game cases and draw the cover art. I eventually lost interest, but have now regained it since and is now my major in college.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

This was so difficult!

Writing comes easiest, and I have an obsessive love of music, but if I could become good at one form of art, I'd say visual art

because there are such strong, visceral emotions attached to color and shape... 

Also, I feel like while writing and music pull you into your own mind, inward, 

visual art draws you outward, forces you to engage with the tangible reality and enjoy it,

which is something I believe good art should encourage. Not escapism, but new perspectives, a new love of living in the reality we happen to exist in. 

(Not that good writing and music can't do that, just that the mechanism by which they work does not force this interaction as directly.)


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Visual art for me. I love watercolors. Writing/literature would be second, because while I'm probably technically better at it, I find it gets boring very quickly.


----------



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

The Hungry One said:


> Also, I feel like while writing and music pull you into your own mind, inward,
> visual art draws you outward, forces you to engage with the tangible reality and enjoy it,
> which is something I believe good art should encourage. Not escapism, but new perspectives, a new love of living in the reality we happen to exist in.
> (Not that good writing and music can't do that, just that the mechanism by which they work does not force this interaction as directly.)


Hmmm..that's interesting! I actually see it in a different light. With regards to fame, which person seems to be the most "extroverted"?:

A famous writer.
A famous artist.
A famous musician.

I feel as if the first two are the more "introverted" art forms, whereas the last one may vary, depending on what type of music you intend to create. (An EDM producer, a heavy metal lead singer, etc.) would interact with the crowd, while a classical pianist would seem more quiet and reserved. (Also, music is the only one that can be performed in front of people. Sure you can paint live, or write and create in person, but people are more interested in the final product rather than the current process. Music, on the other hand, is enjoyed from start to finish, so long as you aren't showing them the production stages!)

The artist and the writer, more often than not, spend time in their own heads. (I've been there.)


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

That's true! I guess I didn't consider live music haha ^^ hmmmm


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

I am an artist, just not a 'really good' one. The medium is life. My intended artistic achievement is to make my life beautiful, something worth someone else writing/painting/composing about.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Writing and literature, of course. Be the next Tolstoy or something


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

Intricate Mystic said:


> As far as I'm concerned, an artist is one who makes art i.e. drawing, painting, sculpture, graphic design, or illustration. So, I would be an artist and that would be expressed in the form of painting in oil on canvas with a bit of gold leaf as well. Music making is done by Musicians and writing/literature is produced by Writers. It's so annoying that the term "artist" is applied these days to practically everyone and everything to the point of making it nearly meaningless.


To me writing is an art. Music is an art also. Everything is art. I don't think people generally think of writers as artists actually. I liked how Tonimiko included writers as artists.

Realistically, writing because I can draw alright and I can play a few instruments, but I've never excelled at those two arts. Speaking in an "if" world, even though I want to be a writer, music. It involves writing and if you can touch people with music, I find it's on a whole other level than writing and art are. It's just this feeling I get when I listen to it and how unlike the other two it's invisible- that's just me though.


----------



## Melancholia (Mar 22, 2013)

Intricate Mystic said:


> As far as I'm concerned, an artist is one who makes art i.e. drawing, painting, sculpture, graphic design, or illustration. So, I would be an artist and that would be expressed in the form of painting in oil on canvas with a bit of gold leaf as well. Music making is done by Musicians and writing/literature is produced by Writers. It's so annoying that the term "artist" is applied these days to practically everyone and everything to the point of making it nearly meaningless.


Wouldn't art encompass all creative endeavours that output work of exceptionally high quality, open to multiple interpretations that are subjective to every individual person? Surely the categories of visual arts would be more appropriate? I would together too hung up on definitions.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm already fairly boss at writing. /typical INTJ arrogance
A bit more talent would push me over the top into the realm of Legit Artists.


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

I am definitely a fan more of visual art. I like playing piano, and I compose melodies to help me sort through my thoughts and feelings, but I don't really care too much to make any particular finished work, in part because I really love those deep, vast sounds of the world... something very close to pure silence. I also like writing stories to help me sort through my past, but I have trouble really getting into fiction (even my own, beyond the purpose it served).

Visual art is one that I love both as a process and as a finished product. Sometimes I see things out in the world, and I don't just want to save that image for later: I want to go deeper into what I see, in that moment. All the textures and tools that go into reproducing something like the gloss reflecting off an evergreen in the sun is... I don't know, just rich. And then, when I make something that I really like (rare), it doubles as a piece of furniture. I can tape it up to a wall or the ceiling and it becomes part of the background of my home.

I remember when I first really got into drawing things from life, and it was like I was seeing things for the first time. Imagine that one day, your world literally goes from grey to... moving, and beautiful. Truly breathtaking. I have great respect for the craft and ingenuity that goes into making music or literature, but visual art will always be the one for me.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tradicional Art, Film Making, even working as a Music Video director would be a very good exprience for me.


----------



## Flero (Mar 25, 2013)

As much as I love painting (and trying to make music), I'd have to go with writing. I like precise and detailed communication and, in that sense, writing can't be matched by the other two. At least in my opinion.


----------



## BonjourTristesse (Mar 24, 2013)

You mean I have to pick?


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

Music definitely. As a performance though, I am not creative or patient enough to write a song. Really, I just want to sing and dance around on stage and have my fans having as just a great time as me.

I absolutely hate writing and I'm not very artistic, so this was an easy choice.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

If I had the chance to be really, really exceptional, I'd want to do something more physically oriented like dancing or figure skating or gymnastics. 

But really, any form of creation and beauty is fine by me. I love visual art and I love music and I love great writing.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Melancholia said:


> Wouldn't art encompass all creative endeavours that output work of exceptionally high quality, open to multiple interpretations that are subjective to every individual person? Surely the categories of visual arts would be more appropriate? I would together too hung up on definitions.


In looking up the definition of art and artist, I must agree with what you have written here. My definition is probably a bit too narrow. I like mine a lot better, though, from an entirely subjective point of view. :kitteh:


----------



## Grac3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if I would be able to confine myself to only one medium. I feel that I'm already pretty well skilled in the area of writing/literature, so I suppose I would be interested in seeing what I could do with visual art. I would love to be able to translate my experiences to some degree into a work that others would be able to understand on some level; consciously or subconsciously. Like when you see a picture and you're not entirely sure what specifically it is that you like about it at first, but you know that there's something about it that resonates with you.


----------

